# A different kind of Sport Horse kid



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

This will be a different kind of Sport Horse kid for Esquire+ 

Here he is as a brand new foal at our place and at his new home being loved on by his kid Alysha Cranmore and her visiting NY friend Krissy Nicole. E-Khlectic CF is growing up to be a stunner Thank you to Mark Cranmore & Nancy Bell Cranmore for taking such wonderful care of this HG Esquire+ son!










E-Khlectic CF will begin LD with his owner Mark Cranmore ﻿next year in hopes of becoming his future Endurance mount. Beau was foaled April 2010. Robert & I bred Beau and he is out of an older/aged Promotion daughter we owned.










Denise Gainey


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such a cute baby ._.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Aw that is such a cute picture!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks 

Denise Gainey


----------

